# Please Help



## shadow2132 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys sorry in advance for this but can anyone help me out with a question my friend has about his 1999 a6 avant. He wants to change out the instrument cluster and isn't sure if the one he found will work. Its off a 2003 a6 sedan. Anyone know?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Please Help (shadow2132)*

Hey Shadow
I am not sure, but I think he might have issues with that. I am willing to bet there woudl have been changes during the 4 years. The Bentley woul dbe your best bet I think to make sure "wiring wise". He would defintely need to recode the new unit to work in his car though so he would need a VAG-COM. Not sure if you can do this with one of the knock-off cables and the shareware VAG-COM software, probably not.
Sorry to add more questions..
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Please Help (shadow2132)*

In addition to Mass' comments, likely an Immobilizer difference too.
IIRC 1999's don't have and 2003 Cluster will have an Immobilizer.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes, they are definitely electrically different. They changed in the 2002m.y. facelift and aren't interchangable.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_ 2002m.y. facelift and aren't interchangable.

Good poitn, I did nto even think of the facelist that happened inbetween...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

